# white residue forming around tailpipe



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Can anyone share a little information about what this white residue is forming around my tailpipe. I believe I read somewhere that it could be low oil consumption meaning my engine is burning lean ? Is this a good sign or something I should be concerned about ? Ive got 37k miles on my 2012 eco.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Oil consumption isn't related to lean vs rich burn. That looks like coolant residue to me.


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

If it is coolant residue why is it forming around my tailpipe and how is it getting there ?? Also is this something I should have the dealer look at ?


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

A blown head gasket will allow coolant to leak into the cylinders, where it's burned and blown out the exhaust. Yes, you need to get to a shop in any case.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...*coolant* is also routed _through_ the *turbocharger*!


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I had a GM tech today at the dealership come out and take a look at it. He said he thought it was just condensation from water and that I shouldnt need to worry about it unless I was losing coolant. Its also only on the outside and I couldnt see any white residue on the inside of the tailpipe. How concerned should I be ? And what do I look for when checking my coolant just that its to the full line ?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...just like the Owners Manual shows it:

*Checking Coolant *The vehicle must be on a level surface when checking the coolant level. Check to see if coolant is visible in the coolant surge tank. If the coolant inside the coolant surge tank is boiling, do not do anything else until it cools down. If coolant is visible but the coolant level is not at the indicated mark, add a 50/50 mixture of clean, drinkable water and DEX-COOL coolant at the coolant surge tank, but be sure the cooling system is cool before this is done.


...or, in my words: _"...at the full line, or slightly above..."_


----------

